# GPU Load : "0%" with NVIDIA 335M



## Etanne (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have a problem with GPU-Z and NVIDIA GeForce GT 335M, GPU Load is always 0%.












Can anyone help me?

Thanks,
Florian


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

first things first: have you actually tried running something in 3D, to see if it changes?


Secondly: maybe the card doesnt support it? do any other programs show the GPU load?


Third: we'll have to wait on w1zzard to look into it, if the problems on GPU-Z's end. he does check these threads fairly regularly.


----------



## Etanne (Feb 23, 2011)

First : I've tried with games, it's always 0%.
Secondly : I've tried with EVGAPrecision, I've the same problem. I don't know if my card is compatible with GPU-Load
Third : Ok 

Thank you !


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 24, 2011)

Does it play the games alright? If it always says 0%, your GPU probably isn't reporting its usage correctly. Do the temperatures go up when you stress the GPU?


----------



## xixou (Mar 6, 2011)

Gpu z also show 0% on my system.
Everything was ok with my old q6600 cpu.
But now with the same win 7 64 bits and the same gpu (470),
with the new cpu (sandy bridge 2500k),
the load is fixed at 0%
I use lcdsirreal.


----------



## xixou (Mar 6, 2011)

mm today it is working again, weird !


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 6, 2011)

do you have an integrated intel graphics card too?

give us your laptop model number please


----------



## xixou (Mar 6, 2011)

oh lol, i forgot to tick the option continue refreshing when close ...
works fine.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 6, 2011)

this may be a problem with the newer drivers, i get 0% reported also after upgrading to the latest.


----------



## Ed_1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am running 266.58 drivers and GPU load % does work if i run 3d game/benchmark .
What happened to the fan speed and fan % in GPU-Z 0.5.1 , seems to have dropped those as older version works .
I have 7900gtx under win XP sp3 .


----------

